# Wasserpflazen für den Koiteich



## Teichforum.info (6. Jan. 2004)

Hallo, erst mal noch, an alle, ein gesundes Neues Jahr.

Da ich im Herbst meinen Teich vergrößert habe, steht im Frühjahr eine
Neubepflanzung an.
In meinem Koiteich hatte ich bisher nur __ Rohrkolben, __ Iris, Sumpfcalla,
__ Hornblatt, __ Wassersalat und __ Wasserhahnenfuß.
Welche Pflanzen könnt Ihr für einen Koiteich noch empfehlen. Ich bitte Euch, mir Eure Erfahrugen kurz mitzuteilen, damit ich rechtzeitig eine Bestellung auslösen kan.

Danke schon mal.
mfg
morle


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Jan. 2004)

Hallo morle,
eine Seerose tät nicht schaden  
Bei der Blütenfarben und Sortenauswahl könnte ich dir helfen,oder Werner auch bestimmt  

Allerdings würde ich keine soo teure Sorte nehmen,sondern eine,die schnell wächst,denn wenn die Koi ersteinmal auf den Geschmack gekommen sind,sehen die die Seerosen als netten kleinen Snck Zwischendurch an   

Wie wärs noch mit  Einigen Krebsscheren??
oder mit __ Wasserähre,__ papageienfeder,oder allgemein Myriophyllum-Arten??


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Jan. 2004)

Hallo steeev,

herzlichen Dank für Deine Antwort. Hilft mir doch schon etwas weiter.
An Krebsscheren hatte ich auch schon gedacht, wenn sie bei Dir gedeihen, werde ich mir auch mal welche besorgen.
Was die Seerosen betrifft würde ich gern Deinen Rat annehmen. Meine Frau hätte gern was mit gelben oder roten Blüten. Schnellwüchsigkeit wäre auch nicht schlecht. In den Sommermonaten habe ich noch eine Rotwange im Teich (habe ich mal vor Jahren vor dem sicheren Tode bewahrt), welche auch gern die Schwimmblätter kappt.

Viele Grüße
morle


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Morle,
als Gelbblühendes kann ich dir __ Schwertlilien sehr gut empfehlen..  
Wenn es allerdings Schwimmblätter haben soll,da gibt es auch einige Seerosenarten ,oder auch __ teichrosen(Nuphar)......
Diese werden aber unter umständen sehr groß,Meistens ist nämlich bloß die Kleinere Form Nuphar pumilla und die große Nuphar lutea im Handel...
Bei Koi würde ich dir aber zu einer schnellwachsenen Seerise raten..glaube ich,....
Bei Koi kenne ich mich nicht soo gut aus..
Die Rotwangen gehen soweit ich weiss,aber nicht so extrem an die Seerisen oder anderen Pflanzen dran...
Ich finde auch Ulticularia Arten,also wasserschjläuche schön..die gibt es auch mit gelben und roten Blüten,bloß befüchte ich,dasss diese gefressen werden


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

Hallo steeev,
nochmals Dank für Deine Antwort. Werde mal einiges Deiner Ratschläge
ausprobieren.

mfg
morle


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Morle,
Gern geschehn  
Wenn du noch fragen hast,kannst du dich melden...


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2004)

moin moin
und frohe ostern.

hier wurden schnellwachsende see- oder __ teichrosen für den koiteich empfohlen.
welche sorten sind denn schnellwachsend ?
hängt das auch mit der pflanztiefe zusammen ?

und warum knabbern koi's an denen nicht rum?

viele grüße und dank im voraus
sobbel


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2004)

Hallo sobbel,
wenn Koi auf den Geschmackt gekommen sind,knabbern die schon dran rum...
Also schnellwachsene sorten sind auch Große Sorten,
Da gibts die N. __ Attraction,
dann die N. Pöstlinberg,
dann gibts noch die N.Alba
Die __ Gonnere...
uNd viele mehr....

Die  meisten Schnellwachsenen Sorten können auch tiefer gestellt werden..


----------

